# Honda mower deck



## tabasco (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi all

It’s been awhile since I posted. I apologize. I have a beautiful 14hp Honda Tractor with a 38” deck. I just acquired some property that has much more grass. I remember Honda had a larger deck option when I purchased mine. Does anyone know where I can buy this larger deck? Any info is greatly interested.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A little more information on the tractor may help folks help you. Year, model.... etc.


----------



## tabasco (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you. It’s a 1993 Honda 4514 H series.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Honda stopped making riding mowers 20 years ago. They were excellent machines, but parts are almost impossible to find. You might as well be looking for parts for a 1948 Gibson. Parts for that liquid-cooled twin alone are a bear, but chassis/deck parts are damn near impossible to find other than at a mower salvage yard. The guys that run those know the situation with any Honda rider parts and they've just been waiting for you to show up.

Baby what you got...... The twin lead coil for your machine runs $120 (if you can find it) and forget about finding an OEM muffler. If it quits charging, the OEM charge coil runs $250-$300


----------



## tabasco (Apr 10, 2013)

Well you are the bearer! Would you know the deck size that fit this. Some guy on eBay has a 48” and swears it will fit. I don’t recall Honda having one that big. 

BTW, I have found parts for this on boats.com and some small engine site that I can’t recall the name. 

Thank for your update anyway!


----------



## tabasco (Apr 10, 2013)

One more thing, it runs as it did in 1993.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a wholesale account with boats.com, but even if they *actually *have the part in inventory (a lot times they don't), they charge about 2X what I can buy the similar engine part OEM for a Kohler, Briggs, or Kawasaki and there is not much of a Chinese aftermarket available on that engine because the demand volume is just not there.

Even the 4516 came with a 38" deck. As far as a 48" deck bolting right up, I have my doubts. I have welders, plasma cutters, and a bin full of steel. I could put a 48" deck on a Lexus if that's what a customer wants, but as far as just sliding a couple of mounting pins in and installing a longer belt, that's probably not the case

It's sad but I see guys with 90's Honda riders all the time that are in really good shape, but they can't find even the simplest parts. You'll see your liquid-cooled 4516 on CL, or E-bay, for $400-$500 and buyers will jump all over them. Then they find out *WHY.....
*
That liquid-cooled twin is worth as much as the complete mower to some people, but you still can't find parts. If a guy is building some sort of project, and decides he wants a liquid cooled V-Twin, they'll generally go with a FD series Kawasaki over that Honda just because parts are still easy to find for those.....

"One more thing, it runs as it did in 1993". 

You're right.... They always do (it's a Honda), but that could change any day on a 27 year old mower and then what??? Not trying to put your machine down, or give you a hard time. I'm just telling you what any parts guy will tell you if you walk into a Honda Power Equipment Dealer looking for parts for your 1993 machine.


----------



## tabasco (Apr 10, 2013)

I’m a Honda guy, for sure.


----------

